# Cannot find a holster for my super blackhawk talo?



## DirtyHarry (Apr 20, 2012)

I need a leather holster for a super blackhawk .44 mag.  It has a 3.75 inch barrel.  Most manufacturers offer a model for the revolver but it seems the shortest barrel length offered is for the 4 5/8 model. Any recommendations for a maker or another gun model holster that may work for the gun would be appreciated?


----------



## cddogfan1 (Apr 20, 2012)

I would contact simply rugged and I am sure Rob can make one for that barrell length.  By the way how do you like the talo super black hawk.  Been thinking about getting me one.  I got a set of discontinued Crimson Trace grips that will fit that grip frame and was thinking of buying me on to put the grips on for a night time hog hunting back up.


----------



## Knotwild (Apr 21, 2012)

I highly recommend DM Bullard Leather. He has a cross draw in stock on this page for your barrel length and I am sure he will make anything you want. 

http://store.dmbullardleather.com/all-in-stock-holster/bodyguard-ruger-/ruger-single-action


----------



## Michael F. Gray (Apr 21, 2012)

I have a Super Blackhawk with Magnaport's Predator Package, and the tube is 4 5/8 inches. Had Tucker Gunleather make a Black Cherry Crosscut high ride semi-pancake holster to match the custom set they made for my Sig P220, & P245, & 1911's. Price was reasonable, quality outstanding. Try contacting Rob Longnecker at Post Office Box 1458 in Porter,Texas-77365 ; or google Tucker Gunleather. I use mine for backup when Bear Hunting. Comfortable all day long. The Tucker leather is the finest I've found. I've been carrying as LEO for over 39 years. Wouldn't part with mine!


----------



## deast1988 (Apr 21, 2012)

Find one model on midway you like read reviews see what people say about then search the brand model and size on amazon you'll find one in stock and possibly cheaper good luck.


----------

